# Newbie Question



## Jeff Messer (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello and my name is Jeff and I am new here. I am getting ready to buy an off shore boat and I have my eyes on these two boat. Please let me know your thoughts. I don't fish when its rough seas. ! or 2 foot sea is all I will take. Which boat would handle it best. Andy let me know if they are over priced. Thanks in advanced.

Jeff

http://panamacity.craigslist.org/boa/3835361679.html

http://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/3851694082.html


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Either should handle 2 foot without any problems. I didn't look really hard at the two boats but I see that one of them had twin engines. Redundancy off shore is nice to have.

If you are in the Panama city area, are headed out on a Sunday, and have room for one shoot me an E-mail. I'm in for gas,bait,... I know a boat doesn't run on thank you.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a 26' cc with twins and fish out of Port St Joe. Very comfortable boat. It may not seem like it now, but you will begin to fish in greater than 1-2's. go with the twins as well. Good luck!


----------



## Jeff Messer (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. The Cape Horn I have test drove and its perfect in every detail. Never saw a boat this clean and you can tell it was his baby. Told me I could pull it with a half ton.

The Angler has an issue filing the plugs the owner stated as he never pushes the motors. Dont know much about the motors to know if this would be a correct statement. He did recommend a 3/4 ton truck to pull it.

BTW. I live around Pensacola.

Jeff


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Can't go wrong with a Cape Horn!!! I guess I'm biased though....


----------



## diving catch (Jul 27, 2012)

hands down cape horn, love the Yamaha 4 stroke. the other appears to be 2 strokes not quite as good a name


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Just check the deadrise of each boat and get the one with the highest deadrise at the transom.


----------



## Jeff Messer (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok . Hate to ask but I could google it. What is deadrise? I think its the height of the top before water comes in the boat at the rear. Note topic Newbie but been on boats all my life. LOL Are the prices about right for each of these boats?

Jeff


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Jeff Messer said:


> Ok . Hate to ask but I could google it. What is deadrise? I think its the height of the top before water comes in the boat at the rear. Note topic Newbie but been on boats all my life. LOL Are the prices about right for each of these boats?
> 
> Jeff


Just google image search it...it will be a "oh, that's what it is" moment when you see the diagrams. Both boats look good. I am partial to Cape Horns (love them), but you might get "2 foot-itis" in a few years and want a bigger boat, so the 26 might be nice. But if I had to pick, I'd get the Cape/Yamaha combo. Best of luck, and I look forward to seeing some fishing reports from you! :thumbsup:

By the way, looks like the 2600 has a deadrise of 24.5 degrees, while the Cape Horn has 22 degrees.


----------



## Seaquility (Nov 13, 2007)

By no means an expert, and this info is kind of what I have icked up reading forums like this one. Deadrise is the angle of the "v" of the hull. Do a google search to read a bit about it. Many boats have a variable deadrise, where the entry point on the hull near the bow is sharper, and then changes as you go back toward the stern. Boats with sharper deadrise tend to ride better in rough seas. Variable hulls may pound a bit more but are more stable when drift fishing. Big difference in the 2 boat lengths you are looking at. The Cape Horn is a solid quality boat, probably better built, but 4.5 ft is a lot. The Angler is probably a more "comfortable" boat.


----------



## Jeff Messer (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for the information Mike. I have to admit I am looking into the Cape real hard and feel like it will be my pick. I dont feel like I can stand anything more than 2 feet unless I take a pill prescribed by the doctors. Did not use to be this way till I got older and now I take it everytime I go so I dont get seasick. Bank here I come !!! LOL

Thanks for the advise Seaquility. Wife says she wants to catch a fish and my bass tracker is something I dont want to be in when the wind gets up. LOL
Jeff


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

All used boats are overpriced! Haggle


----------



## Jeff Messer (Jun 9, 2013)

Yep. Been a long time since I bought a boat and seeing these prices I was surprised. Cant wait to get on the water and catch a fish. Will play around in the bay till I get trust in the boat and then go off shore. Maybe someone on here may fish out of Gulf Breeze that I can follow out one day ( My First Day). Wife and myself will be more catch and release unless they swallow the hook.

Jeff


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Haggle, but I would go with the Cape Horn and the Yamaha.

Make sure that you have either one inspected by a qualified marine mechanic before you pull the trigger.


----------



## Jeff Messer (Jun 9, 2013)

Had Wells Fargo price the boat out and they came up with a little less than 20k for the Cape Horn. Maybe the owner will lower his price a little and I pay the rest. Not sure if I would be upside down right off the bat or not. I will have a qualified mechanic check it out to. Thanks for the heads up on that!!

Jeff


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Jeff Messer said:


> Had Wells Fargo price the boat out and they came up with a little less than 20k for the Cape Horn. Maybe the owner will lower his price a little and I pay the rest. Not sure if I would be upside down right off the bat or not. I will have a qualified mechanic check it out to. Thanks for the heads up on that!!
> 
> Jeff


A friend of mine has a Cape 21, mine is a 19. Great boats. If that motor and the wires, etc. test out well you can't beat it.

26 is a little much, just my opinion, if you are getting started. Again, just my opinion.

Peace and tight lines.


----------



## Jeff Messer (Jun 9, 2013)

The outcome on the Cape Horn is a No Deal. The bank reviewed retail price and NADA shows boat, motor and trailer only worth 16k and he is asking 23,500 for it. Cape Horn does not hold any value and I was shocked to say the least. So still looking.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Jeff Messer said:


> The outcome on the Cape Horn is a No Deal. The bank reviewed retail price and NADA shows boat, motor and trailer only worth 16k and he is asking 23,500 for it. Cape Horn does not hold any value and I was shocked to say the least. So still looking.


A 2004 Cape Horn 21 OS with motor that has only 370 hours, electronics, and trailer only worth $16k?? I don't know what kind of stuff your bank/NADA was smoking that day... :whistling:

I would considering revising your statement on they don't hold their value...go check out what used ones sell for all the time on The Hull Truth and boat trader. They hold it pretty well. I hate to hear that discouraging you, and sure hope it doesn't keep you from buying a Cape Horn as they are truly amazing boats worth every penny in my opinion


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

That cape horn at 21,000 is a fair deal. they are over 60,000 new. They hold thier value very well,the hull has great seakeeping ability when you find yourself in unexpected conditions. IMO a safe and over built hull.


----------



## Jeff Messer (Jun 9, 2013)

I agree that they are a great boat dont get me wrong here. Fell in love with it but it did not price out on the NADA so what does the bank do? If the bank tells me that the boat is worth 16k on a retail market and this includes trailer and motor I could only walk away.

Now what people pay for it is another story. If they go to a bank for the money they better have cash with what the bank has to offer. There must be an issue with 04 not being able to hit the mark or seller is asking to much for it.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

you will not go wrong with the cape.better resale.unsinkable.seatow is cheap.two motors is twice the upkeep.i am also biased as i have 3 ch.


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

Most banks and credit unions will want the boat to be surveyed. The surveyor will determine the fair market value (and replacement cost) for the boat that the bank will use. Perhaps look at a different bank with more boat loan expertise?


----------



## Jeff Messer (Jun 9, 2013)

Would you happen to know one right off hand? I would have thought Wells Fargo would have been a good one but I must of been wrong. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

I used Army Aviation Center Federal Credit Union here in Destin (850) 267-2163

www.aacfcu.com


----------



## Jeff Messer (Jun 9, 2013)

PlaneToSea.. Thanks for the information and I will contact them tomorrow. I really like the CH and want it bad... LOL


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

No problem! I won't suggest which boat you should get but you can see in my signature that I'm a bit partial to Cape Horn.


----------



## Jeff Messer (Jun 9, 2013)

PlaneToSea, It wasa no go with them to. The boat has to be 25 foot or bigger for them to send someone out to see it. I could pay 500 for them to review the CH but its still not a sure thing to get it. They are stuck on NADA and thats ashame. Nice boat but I cant be upsidedown right off the bat. Darn it.. Guess I will stay inshore in the tracker for now. Thanks all for your help.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

If you are talking about fishing in 1-2ft seas, maybe look at a smaller boat. We've fished much rougher than that in my 17 Cobia and my friend's 17 Dougherty. Unless you are talking about going way out...


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Jeff Messer said:


> I agree that they are a great boat dont get me wrong here. Fell in love with it but it did not price out on the NADA so what does the bank do? If the bank tells me that the boat is worth 16k on a retail market and this includes trailer and motor I could only walk away.
> 
> Now what people pay for it is another story. If they go to a bank for the money they better have cash with what the bank has to offer. There must be an issue with 04 not being able to hit the mark or seller is asking to much for it.


I'm a banker-with a community bank-and understand boats. I checked my NADA site and that boat can range anywhere from $16k-$22k depending on options, exact engine model etc. Also NADA lists the value of boats in three categories; used trade in, average retail, and high retail. You need to ask which "value" they gave you and what the bank uses for underwriting criteria.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Get the cape and offer him 20. That's a reasonable offer for a used boat in today's economy. I have a ape and wouldn't own another brand.


----------



## Jeff Messer (Jun 9, 2013)

AUtiger01 said:


> I'm a banker-with a community bank-and understand boats. I checked my NADA site and that boat can range anywhere from $16k-$22k depending on options, exact engine model etc. Also NADA lists the value of boats in three categories; used trade in, average retail, and high retail. You need to ask which "value" they gave you and what the bank uses for underwriting criteria.


Is this something I could give you a call on and see if it could be worked out. He will not budge of the 23,500. Here is my email address [email protected] and you can PM me on here with a phone number. Thanks in advance. Jeff


----------

